# Two spaniels stolen cram leith Surrey



## KrujaaLass (22 November 2014)

Black and ginger spaniels stolen in cranleigh Surrey today. They have CCTV can I post r,eh number of car


----------



## Luci07 (22 November 2014)

Dogs were found wandering in Burpham at midnight. Social media made them too not too handle. However, as the police have the car reg and clear photos, I so hope those awful thieves receive their comeuppance.


----------



## Archangel (22 November 2014)

So do I - so glad they have been found safe.  I posted about another attempted dog snatch on Winterfold in the South East section.


----------

